# Berufe für Pala



## Kira_Nerys (21. November 2008)

Mein erster char - Pala, der Dam machen soll. Hab nun gelesen, dass die beste Berufswahl die ist:
A) Schmiedekunst
 Ingenieurskunst
+ Bergbau (wörtlich zitiert)

Ich steh jetzt als Draenei in meinem ersten Gasthaus, da bietet sich mir
davon nur Bergbau ... ich dachte, man kann nur 2 Berufe lernen.
1. Kann ich A) und  dann schon auch noch machen, wenn ich Bergbau beginne?

2. Oder ist das so gemeint, dass Bergbau anstelle von  dann kommen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3.Zum Goldmachen dürfte Bergbau wiederum nicht schlecht sein oder wie seht Ihr das?

Kira


----------



## palawow (25. November 2008)

Kira_Nerys schrieb:


> Mein erster char - Pala, der Dam machen soll. Hab nun gelesen, dass die beste Berufswahl die ist:
> A) Schmiedekunst
> Ingenieurskunst
> + Bergbau (wörtlich zitiert)
> ...




Hallo Kira,

also zum einen solltest du dich entscheiden, ob du mit deinem Beruf lieber WoW Gold machen willst, oder eher einen Beruf, der deiner Klasse weiterhilft. 

Da du ein Paladin bist, solltest du, wenn du deiner Klasse helfen willst, auf Schmiedekunst und Bergbau gehen, da du dir damit grad am Anfang sehr gut selbst Rüstungen und Waffen bauen kannst, wenn du rein auf Gold gehst solltest du zwei Sammelberufe wie Bergbau und Kräuterkunde nehmen. 

Zu deiner Frage:

A oder B, du hast 2 Berufe offen die du verwenden kannst, ausgenommen die Nebenberufe wie Erste Hilfe oder Kochkunst, Du kannst von allen Hauptberufen zwei auswählen, also entweder Bergbau und Schmiedekunst oder Bergbau und Ingeneurskunst, du kannst zwar auch Ingeneurskunst und Schmiedekunst machen, doch dann kannst du dir keine Rohstoffe selbst besorgen, was bedeutet du musst sie im AH kaufen, was auf dauer SEHR teuer wird, da beide Berufe die selben Rohstoffe verwenden.

Schau dich mal auf diesem Blog ein wenig um, vielleicht kannst du da Informationen finden die dir eventuell ein wenig weiterhelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Berufe in WoW

MfG

palawow


----------



## Kira_Nerys (26. November 2008)

Danke palawow - das hilft mir!
Falls noch wer den Schmied-Lehrer im Startgebiet sucht: der erscheint (ab Level 12, ev. schon etwas vorher) beim Lager von Odessyus  :thumbup:

Danke mal - es ist in dem Fall doch nicht verkehrt, erst mal meinen Bergbau zu betreiben .... hier bekommt man Erfahrungspunkte durch das Abbauen.
Die Spitzhacke, mehr brauch ich offenbar nicht.

Zum Schmieden noch ne Frage:
brauch ich da den Schmiedehammer und kann ich da eh keinen falschen erwischen, einer wird im Hauptlager angeboten?
Und wie bekomm ich hier Erfahrung - muss ich da Schmiedepläne suchen, kaufen ... und dann irgendwie Schmieden gehen  :whistling:
Das scheint mir verd'mmt aufwändig  :?:

Kira


----------



## palawow (1. Dezember 2008)

Kira_Nerys schrieb:


> Danke palawow - das hilft mir!
> Falls noch wer den Schmied-Lehrer im Startgebiet sucht: der erscheint (ab Level 12, ev. schon etwas vorher) beim Lager von Odessyus  :thumbup:
> 
> Danke mal - es ist in dem Fall doch nicht verkehrt, erst mal meinen Bergbau zu betreiben .... hier bekommt man Erfahrungspunkte durch das Abbauen.
> ...



Also Bergbau:

Du kaufst dir eine Spitzhacke, dann natürlich solltest du Bergbau lernen. Zum einen bekommst du nun Erfahrungspunkte durchs abbauen und zum anderen dadurch, wenn du dich vor eine Schmiede stellst und das Erz zu Barren machst, was sich verhütten nennt.

Schmieden:

Du kaufst dir einen Schmiedehammer, ja richtig ist ist der den du überall bekommst, der heißt auch eindeutig Schmiedehammer. Nun gehst du zu einer Schmiede und wendest die Fähigkeit schmieden an, nun bekommst du ne Auswahl, was du schmieden willst, zum einen kannst du sachen schmieden, die du bei deinem Lehrer gelernt hast und zum anderen durch diese Schmiedebaupläne. Du bekommst Erfahrungspunkte für das Herstellen. Orangene Sachen geben dir mehr EP als grüne, genau wie beim Verhütten oder ähnliches. Desdomehr du Herstellst, desdo besser wirst du und du kannst dir immer bessere Rezepte beim Lehrer kaufen..

MfG Palawow


----------



## Kira_Nerys (1. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dank für die gute Erklärung!


----------



## Shiningone (3. Dezember 2008)

Du könntest auch danach gehen, was du später mit deinem Paladin machen möchtest. Sammelberufe geben passive Fähigkeiten, sobald bestimmte Stufen erreicht wurden. Wenn du also wert darauf legst, dass DU ...
- dich selber und alleine ausrüsten kannst, nimm Bergbau + Schmied
- auch später noch gut Gold verdienen möchtest, nimm Bergbau + Juwelier
- dich immer selber mit Verbrauchsmaterialien versorgen möchtest, nimm Kräuterkunde + Alchemie
- deine Berufe einfach und schnell levelst und passive Boni magst, nimm Bergbau + Kürschnern
Inschriftenkunde ist eher etwas für Twinks. Lederer ist nicht so sinnvoll für Paladin. Verzauberer recht schwer/teuer zu skillen und am anfang nicht so geeignet. Schneiderei selber ist für den Paladin zwar nicht so der Bringer, aber zum Gold verdienen auf hohen Leveln durchaus geeignet.


----------



## Kira_Nerys (3. Dezember 2008)

Aha, herzlichen Dank, jetzt kenne ich mich besser aus!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

